# A real corpse bride!



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Til death do us part: Marriage to dead girlfriend draws mixed reaction.

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...riage-to-dead-girlfriend-draws-mixed-reaction


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That made me think of The Princess Bride.

BUTTERCUP : Oh, Westley, will you ever forgive me?

WESTLEY : What hideous sin have you committed lately?

BUTTERCUP : I got married. I didn't want to. It all happened so fast.

WESTLEY : It never happened.

BUTTERCUP : What?

WESTLEY : It never happened.

BUTTERCUP : But it did. I was there. This old man said, "Man and wife."

WESTLEY : Did you say, "I do"?

BUTTERCUP : Well, no, we sort of skipped that part.

WESTLEY : Then you're not married -- if you didn't say it, you didn't do it


----------

